# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team تحديثات :  EasyJTAG Released 2.0.7.0 Released. Qualcomm direct ISP flasher :) and much more

## mohamed73

*Best wishes for the holidays and happiness throughout the chinese New Year.
恭贺新禧，万事如意。   After long development period new EasyJTAG suite released. 
EasyJtag Release v2.0.7.0 This time we generally worked on your requests to make EasyJTAG are best solution on market. 
We happy to present you:
-  DirecteMMC flasher for Qualcomm based phones 
-  eMMC CID editor and Patcher 
-  revolutionary ISP Mode
and many many new phones added! 
Now STEP BY STEP:  
- Samsung eMMC CID patching and editing  
This are beta feature , allow to Read Edit and Write
on most Samsung eMMC Chips , allow to make them capable
with some MTK preloaders with fixed eMMC name check. 
Note1 - this will not fix 00000 or SDM32 errors.
This option allow rename alive eMMC chips to be capable with MTK Preloaders
Note2 - it necessary to reconnect chip after CID patch for correct finalise procedure
DO NOT make any other operations after CID patch without reconnecting phone!   
- Direct_eMMC_QUALCOMM Tool   
Flashing QC rawprogramm firmwares directly to eMMC over ISP or Socket
Parsing of xml file for flashable parts and components 
Feature GPT-EFI partitioning
Selective GPT-EFI writing parts by rawprogramm.xml
Automatic correction UEFI tables according eMMC physical size 
Feature of backup eMMC UEFI partitions rawprogamXX.xml  
- HiPower™ CLK Drive Mode       
We proud to present new age of eMMC ISP connection technology. 
What HiPower™ technology in the depth:
Every ISP connection are affected to MCU interference to
eMMC link. Most importand interference make by CLK pin.
HiPower™ allow boost power of EasyJTAG© box up to 4x times.
HiPower™ technology are result of long time development and
discovery of hundreds phones. It allow to connect many phones* even
without using high cost power adapters. Just 4 wires! Forget mismatched
1.8V and 2.8V lines. Now we can use "natural" and "organic" power of
a embedded phone power controller - just solder 4 wires and plug USB. 
What platform already tested with HiPower™ CLK Drive Mode*:
Most problematic ISP connection are in Nokia Lumia Devices
now we can say that fully support almost all Lumia eMMC ISP mode. 
There are only one hidden feature implemented in 1.52 
Note1 This function are not related to any Speed UPS or so! This functions are made for
improving ISP connection!    Now about new added phones:  Added via JTAG:
- support HUAWEI Y301-A01 (READ/WRITE/DUMP/ONE CLICK REPAIR/JTAG PINOUT)
- support COOLPAD FLO (READ/WRITE/DUMP/ONE CLICK REPAIR/JTAG PINOUT)
- support SAMSUNG GT-S5839I  (READ/WRITE/DUMP/ONE CLICK REPAIR/JTAG PINOUT)  Added new phones via direct EMMC:
- support SAMSUNG SM-G355H (READ/WRITE/EMMC(ISP) PINOUT)
- support OPPO R821 (READ/WRITE/EMMC(ISP) PINOUT)
- support  LENOVO A3000 (READ/WRITE/EMMC(ISP) PINOUT)
- support  LG D380 (READ/WRITE/EMMC(ISP) PINOUT)
- support  SONY XPERIA Z2 D6503 (EMMC(ISP) PINOUT) 
- support  SONY XPERIA Z1 COMPACT D5503 (EMMC(ISP) PINOUT)
- support  SONY XPERIA TX LT29I (EMMC(ISP) PINOUT) 
- support  SONY XPERIA SL LT26II  (EMMC(ISP) PINOUT)
- support  SONY XPERIA MIRO ST23I  (EMMC(ISP) PINOUT)
- support  SONY XPERIA L C2105  (EMMC(ISP) PINOUT)
- support  SONY XPERIA ACRO S LT26W  (EMMC(ISP) PINOUT)   P.S.  Stay turned , now we can continue work on MTK Direct eMMC Downloader ,  One Click eMMC repairs and many more interesting things.*

----------

